# Downloadable Timer Needed



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 7, 2015)

I know there a lot of timers out there and i don't know which one to get. 

it should be downloadable
not be ugly
graph times
give avgs 
etc

thanks

PS would've posted on one answer thread but that thread is closed (?)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 7, 2015)

Prima Puzzle Timer.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 7, 2015)

with prima does it save your times???


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 7, 2015)

Yup unless you delete them manually.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 7, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Prima Puzzle Timer.



isn't it prisma?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 7, 2015)

You can download csTimer or qqTimer as a webpage. I don't know if csTimer would work perfectly though.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 7, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> isn't it prisma?



Dang it, yes it's actually *PRISMA* Puzzle Timer


----------



## TDM (Jun 7, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> PS would've posted on one answer thread but that thread is closed (?)


There's now a One-Answer Question Forum. If you want to ask a question, you can ask in the relevant thread e.g. this question would go in the One-Answer Software Question Thread.


----------



## Cub3g33k (Jun 7, 2015)

I've made an app for android that i think matches your criterias, except if you nessecarily needs it for the computer.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.isinginc.cubingtoolkit


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 8, 2015)

Cub3g33k said:


> I've made an app for android that i think matches your criterias, except if you nessecarily needs it for the computer.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.isinginc.cubingtoolkit



downloaded thanks man =)


----------



## Cub3g33k (Jun 9, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> downloaded thanks man =)


You're welcome =) Hope you like it, more graphs and other updates will come soon.


----------

